# Too funny!



## 480sparky (Sep 30, 2012)

Click here.

Don't worry... it's a safe link.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 30, 2012)

Too cool, isn't it?
I've once seen the "group picture" a person was meant to take of - well, a group, of course. It turned out to be a very blurry close-up of her eye.
Thankfully that photo session was outdoors in broad daylight, so no danger of the inbuilt flash coming on (like here).


----------



## snowbear (Sep 30, 2012)

Maybe she thought she got the left-handed model.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh C'mon.. she was attempting a very innovative self-portrait!


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 30, 2012)

A better picture would have been a second later after the flash goes off.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh, cr@)---I think she's the Facebook photographer my sister hired to shoot our family reunion!!!


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 30, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Oh, cr@)---I think she's the Facebook photographer my sister hired to shoot our family reunion!!!



Nah, she applied but was told she's over qualified


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 30, 2012)

That's almost as gut-wrenching as yesterday when I was photographing my university's volleyball game and there was some woman videoing the crowds and players with the Canon 75-300mm on a 5D Mark III. I was like "really???"


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 30, 2012)

Whatever, you guys are a bunch of hypocrites. Who hasn't put their flash up to their eye thinking it was the viewfinder?


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 30, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> Whatever, you guys are a bunch of hypocrites. Who hasn't put their flash up to their eye thinking it was the viewfinder?



Not me, anyone else except apparently this guy ^ :mrgreen:


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> jhodges10 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever, you guys are a bunch of hypocrites. Who hasn't put their flash up to their eye thinking it was the viewfinder?
> ...



hahaha.... Jhodges10 = BUSTED!


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 30, 2012)

Perhaps I should've gone with the  instead to better communicate the facetiousness of my post.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2012)

jhodges10 said:


> Perhaps I should've gone with the  instead to better communicate the facetiousness of my post.




Too late... too late!  Now we all know you as the one-eyed flash guy!


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 30, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Too late... too late!  Now we all know you as the one-eyed flash guy!



Lmao

BTW was showing the pic to my wife and noticed t the bottom it says "Category: morons" made me laugh that much harder.


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Igrecman (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL
About to go blind and droping the camera on cement.


----------

